# Bleeding Gums and Bad Breath



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We have an appointment tomorrow at the vet, but just wanted to see if I should be more concerned and try to take Elroy sooner. I noticed some minor bleeding between a few of his teeth, and his breath has been awful for a couple of days. He's been taking his paws and really rubbing his mouth, and also rubbing his snout along the floor, and licking his chops rather frequently. I searched the forum and found some sort of similar experiences where maybe a piece of stick or something was lodged in between teeth. I can open his mouth for a few seconds but he really doesn't like me digging around in there.

Any thoughts? Also, he does get his teeth brushed once a week and gets plenty of marrow bones, antlers, and nylabones.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I bet something is caught between his teeth. Our boys sometimes get a piece of rawhide stuck on the roof of their mouths behind their front teeth that we have to help them get out. Definitely a good idea to go to the vet.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks Emily. We're going first thing in the morning.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

How's he doing?


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We dropped him off first thing this morning because they said they would have to sedate him in order to get a really good look. Got a call about an hour later and they said no sedation was necessary, that he was a good boy and allowed them to really get a good look inside of his mouth, and they didn't find anything. They are keeping him for observation for a few more hours to see if he starts scratching his face or bleeding again. They said most likely something was caught in his teeth or something but may have worked itself free. Honestly his breath did seem better this morning, so I guess we'll just keep an eye on him for the next couple of days and see how it goes. Thanks for asking Emily


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

It has been my experience that a trip to the vet usually causes whatever the problem was to spontaniously resolve.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

DixiesMom you are so right! Something is wrong and you get to the vet's office and all of a sudden they're ok. Never fails.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sometimes, if you are really lucky, just scheduling the appointment is all that is needed.


----------

